# Need help getting pillowcases clean!!!



## NEfarmgirl

DH has a very oily scalp and his pillowcase is always nasty and gross--even the first time he uses it it is dirty. He washes his hair every day and it is still bad. I have tried different detergents from homemade to expensive brands, bleach, hot water, boiling it in hot water and nothing seems to get rid of the oily residue. My white set of sheets are white except for his pillow case. Any thoughts on tackling this? I wash them every week already.


----------



## firegirl969

Have you tried using some bluing in the wash for the white sheets? I use it and am pleased with it, but I don't have the same problem as you so I don't know for sure if it will help. Just an idea, firegirl


----------



## Ardie/WI

Change his pillowcase every day.

At Wal-Mart, in the automotive department, there is a heavy duty degreaser. It is/was in a purple jug. You might try that.


----------



## 3ravens

Try putting 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar in a cup of lukewarm water and have DH use it as his final rinse after washing his hair. Make sure you get the real ACV (made from apples), and not the fake stuff (colored white vinegar). It can't hurt (as long as he keeps it out of his eyes, anyway.... ) and may help cut down some of the oiliness. He needs to do this for at least 2 weeks before he gives up on it.


----------



## Nana B

Try the oxyclean. My hubby has the same problem. By the end of the week it looks like I have poured a cup or so of oil on his pillow case. 

The oxy clean really works. Of course I try and soak the sheet for about a half an hour in the washer with the laundry soap and oxy clean.

Hope this helps........


----------



## nancy237

I have the same problem!!!
Also I get grease spots on the clothes I wear while cooking.

Oxiclean does seem to really help. I agree about letting it soak.

I didn't have any luck with using bleach.

I wondered about soaking it in a solution of dawn or joy since they cut dish grease. But then I might have a suds problem.


----------



## kandmcockrell

wouldn't Lestol work? I seem to remember my mom and grandma using that on the oily cloths from my dad and grandad working on the farm.


----------



## okiemom

I use dawn. I also used it for nasty ball caps. A girlfriend said it faded your clothes but I have not found that to be the case. I also found to to degrease AFTER I had washed it and dried it and saw the stain.


----------



## Just Little Me

I have to second the dish soap. It is made to cut grease. I mix 1/2 cup dish soap, half a box baking soda, and fill the rest of the gallon jar with water and use that to wash all oily clothes. Also only used it to wash the baby clothes. Never had a formula stain on anything.


----------



## NEfarmgirl

Thank you so much for the ideas. I will try them. It is frustrating to not be able to get his pillowcase clean. I have a ton of Dawn on hand (freebies with coupons) so will try that first.


----------



## oberhaslikid

My husband has this problem also .I use Dawn in a spray bottle mixed 50/50 to make it go through a spray bottle. and spray the pillow case good before washing and it seems to do the trick.


----------



## KatSpradley

for his hair...it could be a fungal problem which is common with those with dandruff. You can try a shampoo made with tea tree oil and menthol which will help with that as well.


----------



## Marcia in MT

I also use the liquid purple degreaser, only here it is in the janitorial section of Sam's Club. It works really well just added to the wash cycle. Doesn't seem to fade clothes the way ammonia does, either.

Works great in the kitchen, too.


----------



## Chixarecute

my mom used to soak Dad's pillowcases in ammonia to loosen the oils. I can't remember how well that worked, tho...


----------



## mommathea

Yep, I second, or third the Dawn dish soap - also works on set oil stains.


----------

